# iPhone GPS?



## PaulDevall (Dec 31, 2010)

My wife has an iPhone 3GS and downloaded the Skobbler satnav app and it works a treat.

She currently has an unlimited internet tariff, but, does the satnav system on an iPhone use the network connection or does it use (like my ancient Garmin Quest I have on my bike) simply use the "free-to-air" satnav service.

I ask as whilst she has unlimited in UK if we take the car abroad, where roaming is liable to be expensive, will it need a network connection?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello PaulDevall,

Here is what I could find out for you:



> Using free maps from OpenStreetMap, which has more than 250,000 users worldwide, Skobbler enables consumers to update and make corrections to existing data and create new mapping data for all users to share.


http://news.thewherebusiness.com/content/skobbler’s-sat-nav-app-now-free-uk

Hope that helps.


----------



## PaulDevall (Dec 31, 2010)

Go The Power said:


> Hello PaulDevall,
> 
> Here is what I could find out for you:
> 
> ...


Thanks I have been googling the net to see whether the iPhone can function with built in GPS without the A-GPS assistance.... no great success so far.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

From what I was able to find it should not charge.


----------



## PaulDevall (Dec 31, 2010)

Go The Power said:


> From what I was able to find it should not charge.


Cheers. That's what I had found out but no defintive answer.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

This might help some more:

skobbler UK/Ireland Lite - truly FREE turn-by-turn voice navigation for iPhone 3G, iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4 and iPad Wi-Fi + 3G on the iTunes App Store



> Oh you have heard the *FREE* story before and then been caught by an in-app purchase that made you upgrade to keep using it or the need to subscribe after 30 days? Not Skobbler. Skobbler is free. No in-app purchase, no subscription.
> 
> HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE??? No… you didn’t wake up in an alternate universe this morning. Skobbler is free because it uses the revolutionary OpenStreetMap (OSM) mapping system. OSM is an open source mapping system that was created by over 255,000 consumers (and growing), often referred to as the Wikipedia of maps.


I would say that the whole service is free.


----------

